
APM powered by open source - apoorvgarg
I built an APM solution powered by open source projects (think Jaeger, Apache Flink etc) and doesn&#x27;t burn a hole in your pocket. Would love to get feedback.<p>You can read more about it @ https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;devops&#x2F;comments&#x2F;8sjpas&#x2F;apm_powered_by_open_source&#x2F;
======
apoorvgarg
Here's the link to try it out - apm.archsaber.com

